# Fried Shrimp and Soft Shell Crab Recipe



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

This is for about two or three pounds of shrimp or crab

*Wet Batter *

1/3 cup of flour
Milk

*Dry Breading*

2 Cups of flour
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Baking Powder
You can sub 2 tsp of Tony's for the salt and pepper. I prefer S/P

Peel, devein, butterfly, rinse and pat dry shrimp.
Rinse and pat dry crab.

*Wet Batter*

Add flour to large bowl and stir in enough milk to make a thin pancake batter. Drop in the shrimp and mix.

*Breading*

I put all the ingredients in a medium paper bag and shake to mix. I drop enough shrimp or crab in the bag that will fit in my fryer (Fry Daddy) do not crowed the fryer or bag. Shake off access batter and drop into fryer. When they float and are light brown they are done. Do not over cook. The Fry Daddy cooks at 375. You can use the same recipe for mushrooms.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Flour on fried shrimp? That is a new one, never tried that.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Try it. It is lighter than Panko and does not take away from the shrimp flavor.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fried shrimp with cracker coating....smash up 3sleeves of crackers with rolling pin...1egg and pet milk and season...put shrimp in wash then transfer to crackers for coating...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wecome back Claydeaux!


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks..been tied up and bowed up...miss 2coolfamily.good people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Oso, I love me some soft shelled crabs, but where can you buy them?
Thanks in advance.

Later
R3F


----------

